# Tropic straps in size short



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Most of the tropic straps seem to be a tad long for my preference. Are there any tropic straps out there that are180mm or under?


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't seen any under 180mm, but Meraud has a short size that comes closest at 185mm (112+73).


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks - that might be the closest I'll get to short. 

update - looks like it's sold out as well.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Might check with watchbandcenter.com

They carry a good selection of smaller sized straps and ship very fast.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.

RUBSTRAP


----------



## ThunderBhutt (8 mo ago)

sathomasga said:


> Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.
> 
> RUBSTRAP


Thanks for the tip, these straps look legit!
The finishing looks top notch, holes are square and match up with the pattern and the buckle looks to be curved. 
I already own the meraud one but want to try some other ones out too and just ordered me one of these.
Cheers!


----------

